# dutch tolkien



## maarten (Jan 20, 2002)

does anyone know if the HoMe series or 
Unfinished tales where ever translated to dutch, because i cant find them anywhere....
and if se where can i buy them???

Dankje


----------



## Walter (Jan 20, 2002)

I can't answer Your question, maybe some of the dutch members - like DGoeij or Bill the pony - can. However if I were You I would try to read it in english anyway, that way You don't have to deal with problems the translated versions use to have - i.e. different names for peoples or places, translation errors a.s.o.

Welcome to this forum, maarten


----------



## Bill the Pony (Jan 20, 2002)

Welkom!

The website
http://www.tolkienwinkel.nl/
(klik op 'boeken' scroll naar beneden naar vertalingen)

Does list unfinished tales (nagelaten vertellingen), but it does not list any of the HoME books. It's a 'postorderbedrijf' so you can buy stuff from them as well. 
I seem to remember, last time I was in the Netherlands, I saw HoME in the english version in a book shop (Scholtens-Wristens) in Groningen, so I guess it would be sold in other cities as well.
I haven't read HoME yet, but in general I'm one of those persons who enjoys Tolkien's books more in english than in dutch, so I bought all of them in english.

Succes ermee, en veel plezier hier op het forum


----------



## maarten (Jan 21, 2002)

Ah ok thx,

I have encountered 'nagelaten vertellingen' but i did not know it was Unfinished tales, but i think ill read them in english, but it might be hard sometimes with the 'old' english used in it but well...

Oh and who knowes if 'Lost tales I and II' are a part of the HoMe series and what are they about??

Bedankt voor de reply doei!


----------



## DGoeij (Jan 21, 2002)

Welkom Maarten!

Personally, I haven't seen the HoMe in dutch. In English I've seen them at Waterstone's (Amsterdam, kruising Spui en Kalverstraat).
Like Bill, I prefer the english versions, because it generally feels better than the dutch. Even though LOTR has been translated rather well.

Veel plezier!

PS, je wordt toevallig niet bij tijd en wijlen Ruud genoemd he?


----------



## maarten (Jan 21, 2002)

> PS, je wordt toevallig niet bij tijd en wijlen Ruud genoemd he?



Nee meestal word ik gewoon Maarten genoemd


----------



## Bill the Pony (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by maarten _
> *Oh and who knowes if 'Lost tales I and II' are a part of the HoMe series and what are they about??
> *



Yes, they are part 1 and 2 of HoME. I'll leave it to someone who read them recently to tell you exactly what they are about...but if I'm not mistaken they are tales about the early ages (e.g. the tale of Tinuviel), edited by Christopher Tolkien


----------



## telperion (Jan 21, 2002)

but do try to read them all in their intended version maarten, (if we can speak of intended versions in lost tales...)for me it really addd so much more to the experience of reading HoME...
i almost envie you for not having read them yet...


----------



## maarten (Jan 21, 2002)

Well thank you all for the information, i just ordered an english copy of UT from some online shop  cant wait!


----------



## telperion (Jan 22, 2002)

ok , can you tell me how much it costed? was it a paperback or not ? and at what adress did you order it ?
i have always lent my copies from libraries and i find i need them for looking up details all too often while discussing on this site.....


----------



## maarten (Jan 22, 2002)

yeah it was a paperback edition from www.bol.com, the price for me is 11 euro including shipping costs (not much eh), but bol.com only delivers to european countries so meybe thats a problem for u?


----------



## telperion (Jan 22, 2002)

and meybe not   
11 zeuro is niet veel


----------

